
Irving TX 9th-grader arrested after taking homemade electronic clock to school - linkydinkandyou
http://www.dallasnews.com/news/community-news/northwest-dallas-county/headlines/20150915-irving-9th-grader-arrested-after-taking-homemade-clock-to-school.ece
======
detaro
already saw some comments here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10224223](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10224223)

